# Plot Resetting



## Believe (Sep 30, 2016)

Just got Marina and im so excited to see her move in. With that said, she just plotted 1 spot away from where I want her and I just hate that moment where youre like "Should I do it? Am I being too picky?? Will I get anything this close for the next 5 hours???" but no! I refuse to compromise!! A tragedy.

Anyways tell me about your plot reset struggle : )


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 30, 2016)

OH. All the time. Most of the time I just settle for where they go. I'm kinda impatient with repetitive stuff such as plot resetting.


----------



## Believe (Sep 30, 2016)

The worst part is she keeps plotting in exact spots where I want other future villagers and i keep trying to think, maybe I could just switch their spots but again.. I REFUSE TO COMPROMISE




ChillyKio said:


> OH. All the time. Most of the time I just settle for where they go. I'm kinda impatient with repetitive stuff such as plot resetting.



I definitely have done this lol but Ive been putting so much time into redoing my town I dont want to mess it up just because I was feeling a little lazy v_v


----------



## drowningfairies (Sep 30, 2016)

Ugh. This was me earlier trying to plot Beau. He was one space away from where I wanted it, and I just got done not long ago. It took hours.


----------



## Believe (Oct 1, 2016)

Agh v_v just so frustrating. Another thing that worries me is that she isnt even close to some areas that I want future villagers to live in so im scared itll take super long for those spots LOL


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 1, 2016)

View attachment 184730
View attachment 184731
View attachment 184732
Yeah, I can relate. This happened a bunch of others times as well but I didn't take any screenshots.


----------



## HHoney (Oct 1, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 184730
> View attachment 184731
> View attachment 184732
> Yeah, I can relate. This happened a bunch of others times as well but I didn't take any screenshots.



I love these photos! I totally relate. TOTALLY.
Sigh. I just got Fauna for the first time ever and she plotted in weird spots so when it was in an acceptable area I went for it.
That was yesterday; now she's out and about in town and I'm changing the landscaping because the houses nearby aren't parallel anymore because of her house.
SIGH.
(Insert Shrunk "Sighing joke" here)


----------



## Believe (Oct 1, 2016)

lol call me terrible but it makes me feel a little better knowing people feel my struggle.

GOOD NEWS THO! MARINA FIT INTO A GOOD SPOT


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 1, 2016)

With Julian he missed the spot I wanted by 2 but I called it good enough lmao


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 1, 2016)

I was complaining to anybody who would listen the other day about Beau...he took a good 7 hours to plot  he got so close on 2 ocassion a bit I just kept thinking 'next time, next time'. So after 7 hours I'd had about enough and just let him plot as near as possible to where I wanted him (the place Erik moved from). He's one square out to the right and one square backs urther tahjni would have liked. It hasn't worked out terribly though as I've redone all the area around his house now and it looks better than it did before. But God knows if I'm ever going to get a new villager again after that. So wish we could have an easier option when plotting their houses


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

after 2 days of trying to plot reset beau i just gave up and left him behind some trees in a random place lmao
literally you cant even see his house lol


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to follow this technique all the time until I was fed up of being too picky and eventually gave up.


----------



## Believe (Oct 1, 2016)

This is why I'll always appreciate the extra effort people have put in to get their villagers in perfect spots x_x


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 2, 2016)

It took me almost 2 days to plot Bettina. For most of the first day she refused to go anywhere near where I wanted her, then the second day she would go near the right place but never right in it. It was a big empty space too! I finally compromised and moved my orchard back a few spaces, I actually prefer it now so she did me a favour in the end lol.


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh you have no idea what I've been to for the past four days. I want is for Blaire to be as close to Mint as much as possible but jfc it's just so frustrating to get the same freaking spot or area everytime! I read on a guide that turning your 3ds off completely will break it but nope! 

I'm worried if I spend another couple of days doing this one of my neighbors will move out. :s


----------



## Believe (Oct 2, 2016)

When you get to that point almost every superstition/rumor you read about online is worth a try lol! I want another dream villager but at the same time I dont want to plot reset T_T


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 2, 2016)

I plot reset a couple times and honestly I found that it wasn't worth the effort (for me). I've never been one to do intricate paths and the like in my towns, so honestly my biggest worry was just that they'd put their houses on my hybrids.


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ONE SPOT OFF HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2016)

My longest plot resetting was three days... It's not fun, but when they're eventually in the right spot it just makes it so worth it.


----------



## CinnamonBaby (Oct 3, 2016)

I think I'm doing wrong. Every time I plot reset, it's a new villager. (On the bright side, it got me Fang and I'm really happy ^u^)


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 3, 2016)

CinnamonBaby said:


> I think I'm doing wrong. Every time I plot reset, it's a new villager. (On the bright side, it got me Fang and I'm really happy ^u^)



What you're doing is called villager resetting! It's another way to get your dreamies.


----------



## CinnamonBaby (Oct 3, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> What you're doing is called villager resetting! It's another way to get your dreamies.



OH! Can you tell me (or link me) the difference between the two? Thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

Yup this reminds me of the time when I was plot resetting Ankha and she appeared every single place in my town except where I wanted her to.  Granted, it was a tricky spot to get her into because it was directly between two other houses (Kid Cat's and Fauna's) but I was determined to get her there.  I eventually succeeded but it took like 20 tries lol.


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2016)

Believe said:


> View attachment 184992
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ONE SPOT OFF HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


Literally what happened to me a few days ago. :|

Day 5 now. Hopefully I'll get it THIS TIME. >.>


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

still resetting. Zucker hasnt plotted even close to the 1 spot off pic since :l


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 3, 2016)

Soudns like a lot of you have issues with Beaus ^^;
But I tend to plot reset for about 2 hours then give up on the next best thing ;; (Looking at you Lionel Merengue and Tia ;; )


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 3, 2016)

Believe said:


> still resetting. Zucker hasnt plotted even close to the 1 spot off pic since :l





That's the trouble...you carry on hoping for it to be perfect next time, then it ends up that they go nowhere near to the spot that you were considering as 'okay' for another 6 hours or something. Beau only got within the right area 3 times during 7 hours of resetting, I had to just let him stay where he was by the 3rd because the rest of the time he was way off, on the other side of town mostly. I've accepted it now and it's not too bad but I so wish there was an easier way  
Good luck with Zucker! Hope you get him plotted soon


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> That's the trouble...you carry on hoping for it to be perfect next time, then it ends up that they go nowhere near to the spot that you were considering as 'okay' for another 6 hours or something. Beau only got within the right area 3 times during 7 hours of resetting, I had to just let him stay where he was by the 3rd because the rest of the time he was way off, on the other side of town mostly. I've accepted it now and it's not too bad but I so wish there was an easier way
> Good luck with Zucker! Hope you get him plotted soon



Agh yea I feel like i'll be stuck in a similar situation. Gonna keep trucking through and try to get him on the right spot!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm plot resetting tiffany right now my boyfriend saw how much I struggled to find anyone with her let alone willing to get rid of her so he ended up deleting his town and resetting until he was an original villager only took him like 4 hours  but now she's finally moving into my town and I'll plot reset her until she's in the perfect spot  <3


----------



## pandapples (Oct 3, 2016)

this is not a struggle story, but the last villager I got, eugene, plotted in the perfect spot in one try. I was so amazed I didn't know villagers could plot so close to the cliff but he went on the bottom row of the map with the rest of the villagers so I was happy.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 3, 2016)

I have spent 2 hours, 3 soon, trying to plot reset Rudy. He was so close.... Rudy why


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes i know your struggle, Julian plonked right behind my house ruining the view and my whole town layout- so annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yet, I couldn't find his plot that day so it was not until he moved in I found him so I couldn't plot reset. But i did used to haveFauna who I plot reset for like two hours yet she still wasn't in the perfect position.


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

Honestly? Im dead inside. I MIGHT just settle with his spot to be honest..





jk I reset


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

OMG HE MOVED INTO THE RIGHT SPOT IM SO HAPPY


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 3, 2016)

Believe said:


> View attachment 185055
> 
> OMG HE MOVED INTO THE RIGHT SPOT IM SO HAPPY



Congrats!! That's always so satisfying.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Basically in the same boat, but I'm fairly lucky with plot resetting. The longest I ever had to reset was like, a day.


----------



## Believe (Oct 3, 2016)

I think this was the longest ive spent resetting. Im so happy ;D


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

Believe said:


> View attachment 185055
> 
> OMG HE MOVED INTO THE RIGHT SPOT IM SO HAPPY


Please tell me how you did it. I MUST KNOW D:


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 4, 2016)

Believe said:


> View attachment 185055
> 
> OMG HE MOVED INTO THE RIGHT SPOT IM SO HAPPY



You're so lucky I'm still going must be like 7 hours straight


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

My secret was cry and get really drunk : )


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

Believe said:


> My secret was cry and get really drunk : )


Considering I am underaged and unable to cry it appears I will never achieve my desired plot

6 days here.... 6 FREAKING DAYS  -___-


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 4, 2016)

10.hours of straight plot resetting and tiffany is one space to the left of where I want her and I'm not sure if I should keep going or stick with it ;-;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 4, 2016)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> 10.hours of straight plot resetting and tiffany is one space to the left of where I want her and I'm not sure if I should keep going or stick with it ;-;





I honestly would say stitck with it. If it's not too bad that is? I know if Beau had plotted one space out in the other direction it would have been no good. After 10 hours I would be crying.


----------



## Lilac (Oct 4, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I was complaining to anybody who would listen the other day about Beau...he took a good 7 hours to plot  he got so close on 2 ocassion a bit I just kept thinking 'next time, next time'. So after 7 hours I'd had about enough and just let him plot as near as possible to where I wanted him (the place Erik moved from). He's one square out to the right and one square backs urther tahjni would have liked. It hasn't worked out terribly though as I've redone all the area around his house now and it looks better than it did before. But God knows if I'm ever going to get a new villager again after that. So wish we could have an easier option when plotting their houses



You were patient enough to plot reset for 7 hours? Ugh, I would give up after 2... >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, some people reset for 5 hours+ and I'm here settling for only 1-2 hours. ;-;


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

Yea normally I wouldve settled but honestly like 85% of the plots were in completely different areas that I couldnt accept. And then the one space off ones would just tilt me wayyy too much  sending out lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mura (Oct 4, 2016)

This is why when I made a second main town a couple weeks ago, I place benches, and Fountains all throughout the town, completely blocking spots where villager most likely plot. then after I have placed the max amount of projects (I believe its 30), I use Crash's cycle method and see the popular spots villagers will plot. Also make sure to place project(s) where you want to place your dreamies. then when you are ready to place a dream villager, demolish the according project. 

In fact I managed to place Marshal right where I wanted him, in less han 3 hours. And about an hour ago, I placed Lolly in about 8 tries!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 4, 2016)

Geez guys, you're honestly complaining about just 5 or 10 hours? thats nothing! I end up plot resetting for days! Of course tho, this is without placing several pwp's, the pain of seeing them just 1 spot away...


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 4, 2016)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Geez guys, you're honestly complaining about just 5 or 10 hours? thats nothing! I end up plot resetting for days! Of course tho, this is without placing several pwp's, the pain of seeing them just 1 spot away...





Yeah I would never do it for days, would just drive me crazy and I'd never get chance to get anything else done. Think it's worth the extra effort if you can get them as near as possible even if they don't go in the exact spot


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Geez guys, you're honestly complaining about just 5 or 10 hours? thats nothing! I end up plot resetting for days! Of course tho, this is without placing several pwp's, the pain of seeing them just 1 spot away...


6-7 days for me hbu? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost got the spot I wanted but uhhhhhh why couldn't it just be a few spots to the right :[


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> 6-7 days for me hbu?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Almost got the spot I wanted but uhhhhhh why couldn't it just be a few spots to the right :[



Don't give up!


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

I know I've been *****ing in this thread a lot but my god it's been over a week and I KEEP GETTING THE SAME DAMN PLOT! They say shutting the 3ds off all together stops pattern yet I've seen them in the same freaking plot for days it's ridiculous. I've had enough


----------



## Believe (Oct 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> I know I've been *****ing in this thread a lot but my god it's been over a week and I KEEP GETTING THE SAME DAMN PLOT! They say shutting the 3ds off all together stops pattern yet I've seen them in the same freaking plot for days it's ridiculous. I've had enough



omg you're still resetting???? Are you sure they can plot there? D:


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 5, 2016)

I remember resetting for a few days for Biskit to get him next to Goldie.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 5, 2016)

I can't wait for the hell it'll be when I finally get chrissy and try to get her to plot right next to francine. It's gonna be sooooo much fun (sarcasm)


----------



## Believe (Oct 6, 2016)

*slowly dies* I finally got Maple, and I had so many days to prep for her. But in the end I pickd her up on a day I scheduled to demolish a pwp so I couldnt set one up in the area that they keep plotting on whenever I reset so it's happening AGAIN. Idk why theyre so attracted to that area! Sigh, it's been a few hours


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

i don't even
that's it


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

Believe said:


> omg you're still resetting???? Are you sure they can plot there? D:


Pretty sure. There should be plenty of room it's only 1-2 spaces to the left of Mint's house but at this point...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am starting to get bored of acnl now. wonderful lol


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

Bringing up this thread again because I'm now plot resetting for Muffy. Wish me luck  !


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Bringing up this thread again because I'm now plot resetting for Muffy. Wish me luck  !



Best of luck!!! Took a break from resetting Maple while I get the campsite/prepare cycling on my new town


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

I just got teased so badly.
Muffy's plot was on the perfect spot on the title screen and I loaded up and she wasn't remotely close to there. Great.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> I just got teased so badly.
> Muffy's plot was on the perfect spot on the title screen and I loaded up and she wasn't remotely close to there. Great.



Eyyy good luck  I just got chrissy so I'm trying to plot her right next to francine set up a ton of pwps hopefully it helps


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Eyyy good luck  I just got chrissy so I'm trying to plot her right next to francine set up a ton of pwps hopefully it helps



Haha, thank you!
It's a shame I have 30 PWPs and couldn't build any blockades for villager plotting!


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 7, 2016)

You guys I got Cookie plotted in her spot on the first try this morning!! *tears of happiness* what a good pup


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

sylviabee said:


> You guys I got Cookie plotted in her spot on the first try this morning!! *tears of happiness* what a good pup



omg congrats! I dont know that feeling : (



ChillyKio said:


> Haha, thank you!
> It's a shame I have 30 PWPs and couldn't build any blockades for villager plotting!



Honestly I wish I took the time to block off this one spot because 7/10 of my resets are in that one area and it tilts me to no end seeing the plot there T_T Im back to resetting as well since my cycle has Francine in boxes


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

Believe said:


> omg congrats! I dont know that feeling : (
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I wish I took the time to block off this one spot because 7/10 of my resets are in that one area and it tilts me to no end seeing the plot there T_T Im back to resetting as well since my cycle has Francine in boxes



Gah, I'm in a similar situation. It's annoying cuz you can't do anything about it once you start resetting.
Good luck!!



sylviabee said:


> You guys I got Cookie plotted in her spot on the first try this morning!! *tears of happiness* what a good pup



That is truly amazing. Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -




So tempted to settle... (yes, my designs say "Muff" haha)
Aaaaagh


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Gah, I'm in a similar situation. It's annoying cuz you can't do anything about it once you start resetting.
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> ...



Don't settle for anything but perfection! I thought it would be easier if I blocked some spots but nope chrissy just found another spot to plot down in 7/10 times =_= not giving up though!


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> View attachment 185359
> 
> So tempted to settle... (yes, my designs say "Muff" haha)
> Aaaaagh


AHHHH I HAD THIS SO MANY TIMES >:[

I am not settling tho, not until they are as close as possible!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't settle either. I shall persist..!
At least we CAN plot reset, it's honestly a blessing even though it's tedious.


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Yeah, I didn't settle either. I shall persist..!
> At least we CAN plot reset, it's honestly a blessing even though it's tedious.


Yessss you said. When I first saw someone here talk about plot reset they had me at "Plot where your neighbors live"


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

You know ive had that thought too. At least we have the ability to choose :'( but idk ITS STILL FRUSTRATING. AHHH. Maple hasnt even been close to the area, not even like 1-2 squares off. So im probably gonna settle in another area at this point.


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

Actually, we don't choose. Our desire for perfect order chooses for us. and it chooses to force us to go days- no, WEEKS of restarting for that one perfect spot! D:


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

OK i think I can settle with where she just plotted!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm aiming to have the plot where my character is standing now on the map.
I really want to avoid having any villagers on the bottom left island with the Roost and campsite, but of course, Muffy loves to plot there.
Gonna just stop looking everywhere and start only seeing where I want the plot.


----------



## Believe (Oct 7, 2016)

yea eventually I just only went to the 2 areas i'd settle for Maple. Saved a bit of time to make it easier I think

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG IM GONNA CRY HOLY I TIME TRAVELED A DAY FORWARD TO HAVEM APLES HOUSE SHOW UP AND I DIDNT REALIZE HOW MANY DAYS IVE GONE FORWARD WHILE TRYING TO CHANGE MAPLE'S PLOT AND NOW MOLLY IS IN BOXES AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 8, 2016)

So, I gave up and settled. I'm such a quitter. On the bright side, I might like this plot better. It feels more spacious, in a way. Also, Wendy and Muffy are aligned perfectly now, which was my main goal. It's cute that they have matching fences! <3



Believe said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG IM GONNA CRY HOLY I TIME TRAVELED A DAY FORWARD TO HAVEM APLES HOUSE SHOW UP AND I DIDNT REALIZE HOW MANY DAYS IVE GONE FORWARD WHILE TRYING TO CHANGE MAPLE'S PLOT AND NOW MOLLY IS IN BOXES AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Oh no!! That's awful... I'm so sorry that had to happen.  I wish you could still convince villagers to stay even when they were in boxes. That sucks!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry about molly :< I'm calling it quits for tonight but I'll be back to plot resetting tomorrow. Won't give up till chrissy is right next to francine!


----------



## Believe (Oct 8, 2016)

If you have Chrissy and Francine in the same town it almost feels mandatory to have them together lol~

And it's ok im pretty much over the loss now though I'm still sad v_v slowly starting to look through villagers again to pick out a new dreamie. Maybe bluebear. And congrats on placing Muffy finally~ it looks good to me!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 8, 2016)

Believe said:


> yea eventually I just only went to the 2 areas i'd settle for Maple. Saved a bit of time to make it easier I think
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG IM GONNA CRY HOLY I TIME TRAVELED A DAY FORWARD TO HAVEM APLES HOUSE SHOW UP AND I DIDNT REALIZE HOW MANY DAYS IVE GONE FORWARD WHILE TRYING TO CHANGE MAPLE'S PLOT AND NOW MOLLY IS IN BOXES AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




Aw  that's rubbish. I wish we could just stop them from leaving when we find them in boxes. Really don't know why they made it so difficult to get a villager back and so easy to lose them  Bluebear is lovely though, her and Maple would be adorable together. 
Or there's Flurry the cute little hamster? Poppy the adorable squirrel?. 
Molly is the best duck ever  ....I used to have a pet duck the same colours as her


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 8, 2016)

Chrissy plotted right next to francine but one box higher. I'm scrEAMING!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

I was going to plot reset for whitney, so I set the time for 5:55am and then created new character etc etc. I did this three times and the same plot kept showing up that I didn't like.

Then I check the time and realised I had set it for *5:55PM* so the plot had already been saved in that spot >,< Her plot wasn't a bad location but I just wished I could have realised because I wanted her house to go somewhere else


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 8, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I was going to plot reset for whitney, so I set the time for 5:55am and then created new character etc etc. I did this three times and the same plot kept showing up that I didn't like.
> 
> Then I check the time and realised I had set it for *5:55PM* so the plot had already been saved in that spot >,< Her plot wasn't a bad location but I just wished I could have realised because I wanted her house to go somewhere else



Omg that's almost happened to me.multiple times.


----------



## Believe (Oct 8, 2016)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Chrissy plotted right next to francine but one box higher. I'm scrEAMING!



At least you know she can plot in the spot  are you settling?




PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I was going to plot reset for whitney, so I set the time for 5:55am and then created new character etc etc. I did this three times and the same plot kept showing up that I didn't like.
> 
> Then I check the time and realised I had set it for *5:55PM* so the plot had already been saved in that spot >,< Her plot wasn't a bad location but I just wished I could have realised because I wanted her house to go somewhere else



AHHH the tragedy omg. At least it wasn't a horrible spot but I can feel the frustration especially since Whitney is a harder villager to find v_v


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 8, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I was going to plot reset for whitney, so I set the time for 5:55am and then created new character etc etc. I did this three times and the same plot kept showing up that I didn't like.
> 
> Then I check the time and realised I had set it for *5:55PM* so the plot had already been saved in that spot >,< Her plot wasn't a bad location but I just wished I could have realised because I wanted her house to go somewhere else



I've done this countless times. I'm sorry that happened! It's such an easy thing to overlook.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 8, 2016)

YESSSS FINALLY SHE'S PLOTTED RIGHT NEXT TO FRANCINE OMFG HYPEEEEE


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2016)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> YESSSS FINALLY SHE'S PLOTTED RIGHT NEXT TO FRANCINE OMFG HYPEEEEE


Lucky ((((

- - - Post Merge - - -

congrats though!


----------



## Togekid (Oct 8, 2016)

OMG plot resetting gives me physical struggle

How have I not snapped my DS

When Tom Nook puts a house in a bad location:


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 8, 2016)

;-; 
All that describes plot resetting is this:


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 8, 2016)

Trying to plot reset Flurry next to Merengue...


----------



## Believe (Oct 8, 2016)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Chrissy plotted right next to francine but one box higher. I'm scrEAMING!





PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I was going to plot reset for whitney, so I set the time for 5:55am and then created new character etc etc. I did this three times and the same plot kept showing up that I didn't like.
> 
> Then I check the time and realised I had set it for *5:55PM* so the plot had already been saved in that spot >,< Her plot wasn't a bad location but I just wished I could have realised because I wanted her house to go somewhere else





Togekid said:


> OMG plot resetting gives me physical struggle
> 
> How have I not snapped my DS
> 
> When Tom Nook puts a house in a bad location:





Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> ;-;
> All that describes plot resetting is this:





LOL I LOVE THESE SO MUCH


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Oct 8, 2016)

5th time plot resetting Phi Phi O'Hare and hes right where I wanted him <3 finally got all my dreamies now I can focus on developing the town.


----------



## Dim (Oct 9, 2016)

Nearly two weeks doing this crap. It's like hitting a bullseye I swear. I'm about to lose my mind. I'm honestly thinking of restarting my town again at this point. This happens a lot but after doing nothing but run around my town, I don't think it's worth it after seeing things I dislike in my map. I don't wanna give up the villagers I've spent a lot of tbt for just like that though. :/


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

Nox said:


> Nearly two weeks doing this crap. It's like hitting a bullseye I swear. I'm about to lose my mind. I'm honestly thinking of restarting my town again at this point. This happens a lot but after doing nothing but run around my town, I don't think it's worth it after seeing things I dislike in my map. I don't wanna give up the villagers I've spent a lot of tbt for just like that though. :/



Im curious, are you 100% certain the villager can plot there? I'm not sure how it's possible to go that long without them plotting in a certain spot. You msutve reset hundreds of times at this point


----------



## Dim (Oct 9, 2016)

Believe said:


> Im curious, are you 100% certain the villager can plot there? I'm not sure how it's possible to go that long without them plotting in a certain spot. You msutve reset hundreds of times at this point


I was busy with other stuff but ya 100 times seems about right. I am certain it is possible. I don't see anything in the way besides trees. How's about I screenshot it and post it here?


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 9, 2016)

Nox said:


> I was busy with other stuff but ya 100 times seems about right. I am certain it is possible. I don't see anything in the way besides trees. How's about I screenshot it and post it here?



I'm sorry you feel this way.. it's awful. Is there no other spot that would be acceptable? Also, a screenshot would be nice.


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

Nox said:


> I was busy with other stuff but ya 100 times seems about right. I am certain it is possible. I don't see anything in the way besides trees. How's about I screenshot it and post it here?



Mmm if it's a super difficult spot then 100 times might not be enough :x I did something like 120-130 for Maple before I settled. But yea post a pic!


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

It was hard taking this pic seeing as how there's a damn tree in front of it... but ya the red tiles are where I planned on moving Blaire like 11 or 12 days ago. The bottom of the screen is the cliff over the beach. Seeing as how Mint's house is only a few plots to the right, I don't see how this could not work.

I also have my map if that helps, onky thing is it's 1 or 2 neighbors outdated






The house with the *BLUE* circle ON THE BOTTOM is where Mint's is.


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 10, 2016)

Nox said:


> It was hard taking this pic seeing as how there's a damn tree in front of it... but ya the red tiles are where I planned on moving Blaire like 11 or 12 days ago. The bottom of the screen is the cliff over the beach. Seeing as how Mint's house is only a few plots to the right, I don't see how this could not work.
> 
> I also have my map if that helps, onky thing is it's 1 or 2 neighbors outdated
> 
> ...



Odd. That seems like a perfectly viable spot. I don't understand. I'm sorry you have to go through this torment.


----------



## Believe (Oct 10, 2016)

It looks fine to me as well :/ could I see a little bit to the left of the spot? I doubt there's anything there. Sometimes villagers just wont go on certain spots and are kinda set to others I think. Idk.


----------



## Kawaii :D (Oct 10, 2016)

Don't even get me started on plot resetting Bunnie she drove me nuts it took me 4 days to get a spot that was decent not where I wanted it but decent


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 10, 2016)

The sheer joy and triumph of finally seeing your dreamie's house plot right where you want... Nothing quite compares 

Never give up, guys! Don't let the game break you!


----------



## Believe (Oct 10, 2016)

Just picked up Octavian so time to start plot resetting! Prepare for some massive complaining LOL


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 10, 2016)

Believe said:


> Just picked up Octavian so time to start plot resetting! Prepare for some massive complaining LOL



Aaah! Good luck! May the plot land desirably.


----------



## Believe (Oct 10, 2016)

T__T when I was resetting maple she plotted in the exact spot I want Octavian like so many times and now he wont go anywhere near there



edit:
WHOOOO OCTAVIAN PLOTTED


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

Screw it. I'm just gonna restart my town. It's just not worth it. I'll probably void my neighbors to my 2nd game and send them back. It may take some time but not as much time I have spent plot resetting. :/


----------



## Believe (Oct 10, 2016)

Nox said:


> Screw it. I'm just gonna restart my town. It's just not worth it. I'll probably void my neighbors to my 2nd game and send them back. It may take some time but not as much time I have spent plot resetting. :/



I think you should just choose a different location D: There's always a way!


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

But Blaire MUST be next to Mint! D:

I just don't like my map anymore lol


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 10, 2016)

Nox said:


> But Blaire MUST be next to Mint! D:
> 
> I just don't like my map anymore lol



Aagh, that's terrible that plot resetting would drive you to this solution. If you really think you should reset, go for it. Town layouts are forever. You can always get everything else back.


----------



## Nunbal (Oct 10, 2016)

Believe said:


> View attachment 184992
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ONE SPOT OFF HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG



I love your town layout


----------



## Nunbal (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm plot resetting for Beau right now. He seems to be fixed on moving right next to Marshal's house. He's only moving 1 space or 2 every time I reset. I'm frustrated.


----------



## Believe (Oct 10, 2016)

Really? I actually hate my town layout  I wish my town square wasnt where it is as it cuts off the entire section v_v And ah I know that feeling. I hate when they just plot in the same area 90% of the resets. Really makes you regret not putting a pwp there


----------



## Dim (Oct 10, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Aagh, that's terrible that plot resetting would drive you to this solution. If you really think you should reset, go for it. Town layouts are forever. You can always get everything else back.


True i forgot how much of a pain it is trying to get the perfect map. Idk what to do now. uuuuugh.....

@Believe when i saw what you did with those bridges,I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Dim (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm gona go ahead and go through with restarting. I'd rather be patient in finding a map I like. I appreciate everyone's support and all, but this plot is even harder than finding a shiny pokemon. Hell, I could probably have found 3 shinies in my Pokemon Y with the amount of time I spent plot resetting lol, ah well


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 11, 2016)

Nox said:


> I'm gona go ahead and go through with restarting. I'd rather be patient in finding a map I like. I appreciate everyone's support and all, but this plot is even harder than finding a shiny pokemon. Hell, I could probably have found 3 shinies in my Pokemon Y with the amount of time I spent plot resetting lol, ah well



I hope you find a good layout!


----------



## Believe (Oct 11, 2016)

:/ im sorry you werent successful with the plot reset. I cant imagine how frustrating that must be! I give up after 1-2 days x_x


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm going to be plotting Molly later...so I'll probably be on here moaning about it I would imagine  the only good thing I can think, is that where I want her to go there have been at least 4 other villagers plot in that exact spot. It doesn't usually take a long time to get a villager in place there, hoping Molly is not the exception


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 11, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I'm going to be plotting Molly later...so I'll probably be on here moaning about it I would imagine  the only good thing I can think, is that where I want her to go there have been at least 4 other villagers plot in that exact spot. It doesn't usually take a long time to get a villager in place there, hoping Molly is not the exception



Best of luck!!

be a good little duck, Molly...


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 11, 2016)

Hiya how do you plot reset??


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 11, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Best of luck!!
> 
> be a good little duck, Molly...




You won't believe she plotted first time! I nearly cried and then treated my DS like a precious stone or something in case I dropped it or knocked the game card out as I'm always doing on the new DS. So pleased


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Oct 11, 2016)

My town is actually awful and path-less, so I don't mind that much where they go xD
that being said, i think i spent like an hour plot resetting once xD


----------



## Believe (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats on plotting so conveniently!! And ahhh that sounds kinda nice too  I only have 1 villager left in my town and its a spot another villager is already in so I'm hoping it'll be easy to plot for. Not excited to start it wiht my second town but at the same time itll be fun having a second project to work on heh


----------



## Believe (Oct 14, 2016)

JUST GOT MY LAST DREAMIE LILY! Time to plot reset her


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 14, 2016)

Believe said:


> JUST GOT MY LAST DREAMIE LILY! Time to plot reset her



Woohoo! Good luck!


----------



## Believe (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks! Sigh. 3rd reset and she's 1 spot off. I hope this is an easy plot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lily picked the spot! Was so easy


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 15, 2016)

Believe said:


> JUST GOT MY LAST DREAMIE LILY! Time to plot reset her



yay! ^-^ Lily finally showed up~


----------



## Believe (Oct 23, 2016)

zzzz Ive been plot resetting Lobo for sooo many hours. I think I have too many villagers/things in one area that I want him in :/ I shouldve had more stupid villagers I dont want move out


----------

